# Entourage 2008 - Unable to establish a secure connection to...



## JayPeg (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I have been having a really annoying problem with my Entourage, it keeps popping up constantly while using Entourage 2008.

I have done some Googling and this error was meant to be fixed in update 12.1.3

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx/kb/958267

'Unable to establish a secure connection to mailbox_servername because the server name or IP address does not match the name or IP address on the server’s certificate. If you continue, the information you view and send will be encrypted, but will not be secure.'

Please see below screen shots of the errors being displayed.



I would be very grateful if anyone can provide any help at all.
If more information is need please ask.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Have you installed this update?


----------



## JayPeg (Jan 15, 2009)

Yes i am currentlu using update 12.5.1


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Have you contacted the server admins and asked about the certificates?


----------

